# Doug Appreciation Thread



## Rev2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Go to 3:09 in this clip and the instrument comes in. It's heard all over the place. It was in the Crow soundtrack, Battlestar Galactic soundtrack, etc but I don't know what ethnic instrument it is. Anyone out there know for sure?




Rev.


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 17, 2010)

If it's what I'm thinking of from BSG, it's an èrhú. Or a zh&#333;nghú. Same difference as violin and viola. 

Erhu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2010)

I want one.


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 17, 2010)

I think it's definitely a wind instrument, like a clarinet or a ney:




I don't think it's a stringed instrument at all.


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 17, 2010)

I have one.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nah, it's not an Erhu, definitely must be a wind instrument. That Turkish Ney Reed sure sounds a lot like it.


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Found it!!! It's called the Duduk, confirmed with Youtube vids. I read an interview where Max said he spent some time in Serbia and used a lot of native music on that album. Did a search for a list of Serbian woodwinds and sure enough I saw Duduk and knew it had to be it cause I've seen that name many times (sample CD's and such). Phew, now I have to buy one 

I also have an play the Japanese Shakuhachi. I love using ethnic instruments in my shit.


Rev.


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Found it!!! It's called the Duduk



Quack?


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2010)

My alternate response was going to be "Da-doy-dot-da-dasket-doll" but I figured nobody would get it.


----------



## timbaline (Dec 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> My alternate response was going to be "Da-doy-dot-da-dasket-doll" but I figured nobody would get it.



Is that a Doug reference?


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2010)

+1 for you, sir.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 17, 2010)

Doug Funnie was my hero growing up.


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2010)

*THIS IS NOW A DOUG APPRECIATION THREAD.* 

Go.


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 17, 2010)

THE FUNNIE FIVE


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> THE FUNNIE FIVE



Tribute band? 

I seriously wanted a pair of those Sky Davis sneakers when I was a kid.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 17, 2010)

I was going to guess a Serbian bagpipe slowed down (because of the drone) but I would have been mostly wrong.

"Where's My Sock" was an alltime favourite of mine.


A little voice is calling me...


----------



## Groff (Dec 17, 2010)

Randy said:


>




Take this song and instead sing the lyrics to "Sex farm" by Spinal Tap. Your mind = blown.

Also:

Most Roger Klotz Cackles From Doug Are The Same Sound | Geekosystem


----------



## Groff (Dec 18, 2010)

I should also mention that it was because of Doug that I tried Liver and onions. Fucking delicious!


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Randy said:


> My alternate response was going to be "Da-doy-dot-da-dasket-doll" but I figured nobody would get it.


 
I thought it was da-dingy-doy?

I always remember that episode when I see a ventriloquist.

Also! I wanted to be a member of the beets... The beets kicked ass, man.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 9, 2011)

really. This is the shit.. Does this remind you of Kansas?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 9, 2011)

I was all like...'How is this a Doug appreciation thread?'...then I scrolled down.  This forum moves fast.


----------

